# Do you re-read? What books? COMBINED thread and POLL



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm an emphatic YES and if there were more hrs in the day....and not so many new books to read....I'd read lots of books again. And not just favorites...there are many good books worth reading again.

My mother is one that, once she reads a book, she'll never touch it again. I dont get it at all. I enjoy some so much, I dont understand why you cant enjoy them a 2nd or 3rd time around. (Even a mystery)


----------



## Jeff Rivera (Jun 22, 2011)

I know people that throw away books when they're done with them. I personally will reread books - sometimes more than once!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very seldomly, only a handful of absolute favorites.

I generally would rather experience something for the first time rather than re-experience something.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Jeff Rivera said:


> I know people that throw away books when they're done with them. I personally will reread books - sometimes more than once!


I've never thrown away a book. But most of my paper books I bought over the years have been given to family members or donated to the library or Goodwill before moves. Not having to deal with physical copies of books I'll only read once was a big appeal of ebooks for me.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I never re-read a book.  I have way too many books in my TBR that I would never get to if I read the same books over and over.


----------



## Tom_HC99 (May 6, 2011)

I've voted YES because there are simply lots of old favorites that I've discovered from way back that as soon as I start reading, gets me sucked in again.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Emphatically, yes.


----------



## Erica Sloane (May 11, 2011)

Absolutely. In fact, I'm almost getting to the point where I'm ready to just keep reading my favorite books over and over rather than picking up new stuff. I said _almost_.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

While I picked the "old friends" option, if it were available, I'd be tempted to choose an option along the lines of "whenever I get frustrated trying to find new books worth reading."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> While I picked the "old friends" option, if it were available, I'd be tempted to choose an option along the lines of "whenever I get frustrated trying to find new books worth reading."


*giggle*

and as nogdog knows, i'm re-reading something right now...


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Jeff Rivera said:


> I know people that throw away books when they're done with them.


Well that's just a crime 

I donate mine. There are plenty of organizations that would love them.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Rarely do I read a book more than once. I have to enjoy the book quite a lot to give it a second read.

And I'd never throw a book away, even if I hated it and didn't read it. Geez, there are just too many places that will buy old books or accept books as a donation.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Expanding on the POLL 'do you read books more than once.' I've certainly read books more than once - some three or four times.

For example...

The Hobbit: four or five times
Salem's Lot: three or four
Phantoms: three
The Seventh Scroll: twice


Stephen King once commented he felt married to a book he was reading. I suppose rereading's a form of another fling


----------



## ajbarnett (Apr 11, 2011)

I've read several books more than once, including Bad Girls Good Women by Rosie Thomas - fabulous book. I think I've read it four times over the years - is that sad or what?


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

As a kid I reread lot of stuff, as an adult not so much. Not sure if it is a factor of time, additional hobbies/real life, or greater access to more books. I have read the core Tolkein books 2-3 times each, "A Game of Thrones" at least twice, and, when I first got my kindle, pulp stuff like Lovecraft, Howard, Moorcock, and Burroughs a couple of times. I tried to reread some 80's fantasy like Dragonlance, Eddings, and McKiernan with mixed success. That era was sooooo derivative, and the edgy stuff like Donaldson is semi-forgotten (or not kindlized yet).

But in general I don't have a "comfort book" that I return to again and again. I'm a pretty voracious reader and always on the prowl for new stuff, so if something merits a reread there is usually an external reason like an upcoming movie/TV adaptation or something.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lord of the Rings I've read 4 or 5 times.  The Hobbit, The Silmarillion and The Children of Hurin I've read twice each.

Fight Club I've read 2 or 3 times.

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas I've read 3 times I think.

Into the Wild I've read 2 or 3 times.

The first 18 or so Drizzt Do'Urden series book by R.A. Salvatore I've read twice many years apart.

I think that's it.  As I said in the poll thread, I'm not big on re-reading and generally prefer to experience things for the first time rather than to re-experience something.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Honest Illusions by Nora Roberts
The Host by Stephenie Meyer
Monsoon by Wilbur Smith
The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins
Anne of Green Gables by Lucy Maud Montgomery

And I plan to reread the Harry Potter series either before or after I go see the 7th movie. (Probably after, given that it's coming out so soon.)


----------



## kchughez (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi,

Good question. There has been only 1 book that I read more than one time: If Tomorrow Comes by Sidney Sheldon.

~KC


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Books for which I'm into double-digit re-readings:

- Tolkien's "The Lord of the Rings" trilogy. (I've only read it once in the last decade, but there was a time I read it almost annually.)

- Zelazny's "Amber" series

Books that have not yet reached double-digit re-reads, but probably will:

- Most of Pratchett's "Discworld" series, especially the "City Watch" story arc and the "Lancre Witches" story arc

- _Good Omens_ by Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman

There are many others I have re-read, but not to the extent of those. (I tend to fall back on books I know are great when I have trouble finding anything new worth reading, or sometimes because I know they will give me the emotional lift I need.)


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Right now I have four books on my _read-over-and-over_ list.

Sidney Sheldon's _The Other Side of Midnight_
Harold Robbin's _The Lonely Lady_
Donia Mills' _A Long Way Home From Troy_
Asimov's _Nightfall_


----------



## Jeff Rivera (Jun 22, 2011)

I never get sick of the classics, I can pick up almost any of them and they still manage to keep me enthralled.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I've read many novels more than once. People who don't re-reads books baffle me. It's like saying, "I've already eaten filet mignon so why have it again?"

The ones I've read most often:

Mary Renault's _The Charioteer_
GRR Tolkien's _Lord of the Rings_
GRR Martin's _The Game of Thrones_
Nigel Tranter's _The Bruce Trilogy_
Alexandre Dumas' _Count of Monte Cristo_
Victor Hugo's _The Hunchback of Notre-Dame_
Mary Renault's _The Persian Boy_
Michael Nava's _The Death of Friends_


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> I've read many novels more than once. People who don't re-reads books baffle me. It's like saying, "I've already eaten filet mignon so why have it again?"


It's a time thing for me. I can watch a movie in two hours and listen to an album in an hour or less and so on. So I re-watch/listen a good amount. But reading a book takes quite a while (especially not being a speed reader and not having reading as my top hobby), so I don't re-read much. Similarly, video games take a lot of time--especially RPGs that can be 30-100+ hours--so I seldom replay those.

Life is short, I'd generally rather experience as many new things as possible, and any time you re-experience something you're cutting down on the maximum number of new experiences you can have.

Eating is an interesting example. I'll eat the same dishes periodically of course, though I like to mix it up and spread it out and not have the same thing too often. However, I'm always much more excited to try a new restaurant for the first time than to visit an old favorite. 

For me, I'm adventurous and view variety as the spice of life. I want to cram in as many experiences as possible. But nothing wrong with re-reading etc. Others are more laid back and more enjoy revisiting old favorites


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I keep rereading the old Victoria Holt novels by accident because they're so much alike I can never remember which I've already read. Have the same trouble with a lot of similar books written in the seventies and eighties.  Have that problem with the _All Creatures Great and Small_ books too. I love them but have trouble remembering where I was in them, so have to start from scratch and reread them all.


----------



## MarionSipe (May 13, 2011)

Oh, I love to reread books!  My favorites are the ones in which you learn new things with each new read, you know?  And generally, with a series, I'll reread the first books when another comes out.  Unless I've already read them so much that I know the story by heart!

The Hobbit - several times
Lord of the Rings - several times
The Abhorsen Trilogy by Garth Nix - several times
The Enchanted Forest Chronicles by Patricia C. Wrede - three or four times
The Nightrunner Series by Lynn Flewelling - I've read the first three books two or three times
The Painter Knight by Fiona Patton - couple times
The Keeper Series by Tanya Huff - several times

I could go on and on, and possibly on, but I think I'll wrap it up there! :-D


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I picked the "when it's a favorite" option. There wasn't a choice for "when I forget I've already read it" or I would've voted for that one too.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

The Stand, Stephen King
Kathleen Woodiweiss's romance novels (the only romance writer I ever really cared for)
Dick Francis novels before I had so many of them
Gone with the Wind


There's loads and loads that I've read more than once.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I picked "Yes, some books are just old familiar friends to enjoy". I will reread an entire series when the new book comes out, especially if it is something I really enjoy.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

I love to read again old favorites. It's like eating comfort food. You know what mac-n-cheese tastes like but you still enjoy it. I've recetnly re-read Dennis Lehane's series, beginning with A Drink Before the War. Love, love love it!
Ages ago I used to re-read Agatha Christie, but lately I've tried and the comfort isn't there.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I will read some books again if they are very good and if it has been long enough that I have forgotten much of it. Why reread when there are so many books I haven't read? I have read Lord of the Rings a few times, and I have given C.J. Cherry's Foreigner series a second read. Treasure Island has been long enough to merit a reread. But I feel I never quite get that same experience on rereading that I got the first time around - you can't go home again.


----------



## emalvick (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmmm... I am one of those no people unless it's a favorite although I'll admit to having read a few books twice accidentally... usually because the book was so unmemorable that I forgot I read it  .  

Last, I'll occasionally read a book over that is part of a series to remind myself where things left off as the next book in a series comes out (or when I get to it).


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Interesting, isnt it, how the vote has polarised between those that rarely re-read and those that love to.
Again, if there was another option: "Intending to re-read, keep the book for years gathering dust...but just never quite get round to it." I would have ticked that one!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Grace Elliot said:


> Interesting, isnt it, how the vote has polarised between those that rarely re-read and those that love to.
> Again, if there was another option: "Intending to re-read, keep the book for years gathering dust...but just never quite get round to it." I would have ticked that one!


Moving several times solved that problem for me. Books are such a pain to move as a box of books gets too heavy very fast! So all books in that category ended up donated to the library or Goodwill before my last few moves.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, I read my favorites many, many times.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Dan Simmons's _Hyperion_
Peter Beagle's _The Last Unicorn_


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Mostly I have read fiction multiple times (mostly when I was younger and had more time.)

I have started trying to be intentional and re-read some non-fiction (about a half dozen books a year).


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Three times of more:

_The Stranger_ by Albert Camus
_Lolita_ by Validimir Nabokov
_The Trail_ by Franz Kafka
_The Great Gatsby_ by F. Scott Fizgerald
_Dune_ by Frank Herbert


----------



## dabnorfish (Jun 30, 2011)

Other than those I've read for study purpose, where I read once, then again with a pen, and graphic novels which I pick up when I want something quick-

Junky  - William Burroughs
Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep - Philip K.Dick
All of the Neuromancer books - William Gibson


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

I've read most of Stephen King's books twice, and _The Stand_ five times (I really like that one!). Ditto for Koontz, but I've read _Watchers_ eight or nine times; it's easily my favorite book EVAR.

I'm now cycling through old Robert McCammon horror for the second time, and I've read _Boy's Life_ three times. It's outstanding.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Fredster said:


> I've read most of Stephen King's books twice, and _The Stand_ five times (I really like that one!). Ditto for Koontz, but I've read _Watchers_ eight or nine times; it's easily my favorite book EVAR.
> 
> I'm now cycling through old Robert McCammon horror for the second time, and I've read _Boy's Life_ three times. It's outstanding.


I've only read McCammon's Swan Song...loved it. Amusing that he referenced Stephen King in it...and I think King has done the same back.

Not a horror fan but Swan Song is more post-apocalyptic (to me). And The Stand is my all-time fav.


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

9MMare said:


> I've only read McCammon's Swan Song...loved it. Amusing that he referenced Stephen King in it...and I think King has done the same back.
> 
> Not a horror fan but Swan Song is more post-apocalyptic (to me). And The Stand is my all-time fav.


Highly recommend McCammon's _Boy's Life_ if you can find it. Not horror, and it perfectly captures growing up in the rural south. His Matthew Corbett books are very good, too -- thrillers set in the late 1700s. Not my normal reading fare, but he's a good author.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

I *love* Salem's Lot and have it on my Kindle TBR again but haven't found time with the pile of new books waiting...

Twilight
Guilty Pleasures
Lover Awakened


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

I have read most of David Gemmell's books twice. The same is true for many of Michael Moorcock's works such as the Hawkmoon and Elric series.

I have trouble remembering other things I've read twice, probably a handful of them. But the books I've read at least three times would be:

Stormbringer by Michael Moorcock
Waylander by David Gemmell
The Harry Potter series
Wizard of Earthsea by Ursula K. LeGuin


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I've read the OUTLANDER series by Diana Gabaldon at least 4 times. 
Janet Evanovich's books are always good for multiple reads
Laurell K. Hamilton's Anita Blake series I've read twice


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Lord of the Rings
Anne of Green Gables (and following books)
I've read the Harry Potter series twice
Back When we were Grownups, by Anne Tyler.

Lots of others. I'm a big repeat reader.


----------



## SSantore (Jun 28, 2011)

Lord of the Rings--at least four times
Harry Potter--four or five times
Early Andre Norton books--several times
Early Holly Lisle books--specifically _Minerva Wakes_
Georgette Heyer-- her old Regency romances
Anne McCaffrey--_DragonSong_ and _DragonSinger_

There are many others I can't recall at the moment.  Sometimes I'd rather read a book I know I like than a new book--and sometimes I want something entirely new!


----------



## Kitty145684 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Chronicles of Narnia - 13 times


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

A Song of Ice and Fire and Wheel of Time of course...maybe Harry Potter 3 times, that mostly came through wanting to remember what came before just as a new book released, and...*looks at shelf* oh, Heroes Die by Stover (amazing very under-read book), and a few of my favorite Terry Pratchett books.

I don't actually get to reread much nowadays, but back when I was in high school Wheel of Time was the big one. I'd read through it, then go back, and start all over. I do tell myself I _have_ to reread Steven Erikson next year now that it is all done.


----------



## dabnorfish (Jun 30, 2011)

Forgot about Michael Moorcock. Read some of his stuff (especially the Elric books) a fair few times.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

dabnorfish said:


> Forgot about Michael Moorcock. Read some of his stuff (especially the Elric books) a fair few times.


I read the original 5 (?) Elric books several times, though not recently. (I wasn't as crazy about the later books.) I also read his Corum books 2, maybe 3 times -- I may need to dig them out of whatever box they're in one of these days.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

For many years I re-read John D. MacDonald's Travis McGee books (all of them, in order) every summer.  Since they're not out as ebooks, I've missed the last couple of years, and I really miss them.  I keep clicking on the "I'd like to read this on Kindle" button for them, but no luck so far.  Time to go click again!


----------



## SandraMiller (May 10, 2011)

Boy, when I find something I really love, I'll read it again...and again...and again...

My multiple-reads:

Gone With the Wind
Harry Potter series
Susan Kay's Phantom, and Legacy
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
Katherine Neville's The Eight <-- Best book EVAR, for me at least 
Louis L'amour's Haunted Mesa

Those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head that I've read lots of times--if I go look at the bookshelf I'll find a few more.  And if we start talking about books I've read twice, the list will get *really* big.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

NogDog said:


> I read the original 5 (?) Elric books several times, though not recently. (I wasn't as crazy about the later books.) I also read his Corum books 2, maybe 3 times -- I may need to dig them out of whatever box they're in one of these days.


It's odd, but I've only read the Corum books once, even though I liked them quite a lot.

A lot of readers seem put off by the later Elric books, but I love them just as much. They _are_ somewhat different in style, though. But given the span of decades, an author will change as a person, not to mention market dynamics. Up until this new indie dynamic with ebooks, an author just couldn't get a book as short as _Stormbringer_ published.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmm...let's see.

- LOTR (several times)
- The Hobbit (several times)
- The Fifth Ring by Mitchell Graham (2 or 3 times; the rest in that series? just once)
- Winter's Orphans by Elaine Corvidae (twice, I think)
- Goblet of Fire (at least 3 times)
- the first 2 Harry Potters (twice)
- the Stephanie Plum series, up to the 9th one (twice)

That's all I can think of for now, but I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Kathy Bennett (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not nearly as 'deep' as many of you  

Gone With the Wind at least ten times
Hollywood Wives a couple of times
The Quickie about three times

Interesting topic!


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I re-read many old favorite books, usually as a comfort thing.  It's like asking an old friend over for dinner.  But I usually wait long enough that I've forgotten bits and pieces of the plot--then parts of it are still a surprise.

And some books I pick up just to read favorite pages or beloved dialogues. (The well-thumbed part of the book, to be sure!).  



Julia


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Enthralled reading through all the posts. LOTR is a reread favourite of many. The Hobbit, of course. And a few others are repeated. Interesting sideline on short stories: I've reread shorts more than novels. The Companion, by Ramsey Campbell. For Esme, with Love and squalor. Night Surf, by Stephen King, just gets better and better. As does Here There Be Tygers.



JRTomlin said:


> I've read many novels more than once. People who don't re-reads books baffle me. It's like saying, "I've already eaten filet mignon so why have it again?"


Very well put!


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I've voted for Sometimes. There are so many good new books to read, yes; but some are too good to read just once.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I used to reread all the time. Now with Kindle and Indie books, I don't have time to reread.. I just read all new indies.

there were no options in your poll for this.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I reread all the time. I've also written to Amazon many times over the past 3 years asking them to update the Furthest Page Read to allow for user reset.  It has been impossible for me to sync on my various devices once I go back to reread a Kindle book.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

multiple readings .. multiple readings ... there are so many that fit into the category and they're usually series .....

Katherine Kurtz' Deryni novels - but especially *The Chronicles of the Deryni* and *The Legends of Camber of Culdi*
Julian Mays' *Saga of the Pliocene Epoch*
Jack Chalker's *Well of Souls* series
Raymond Feist's Midkemia novels - especially *The Serpentwar Saga*
Orson Scott Card's *Tales of Alvin Maker*

I'm an eclectic reader, but my comfort book are invariable Fantasy and Science Fiction ....


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

I re-read a different series every summer - and I re-read the same series' over and over. Here's the rotation in no particular order- LOTR, all Harry Potter, all Nero Wolfe ( in order)  Robert Parker's Spenser ( in order) Martha Grimes Jury series, Mary Stewarts Merlin trilogy, the Little House books.  Is there a 12 step program for this?
I may have to add Game of Thrones etc.


----------



## Jdswifey (Dec 22, 2010)

I've probably read Gone With The Wind 10 + times  my guilty pleasure


----------



## TiffanyLovering (Jul 1, 2011)

The Host - Stephenie Meyer
Harry Potter Series - JK Rowling
Favorite - Karen McQuestion
Nineteen Minutes - Jodi Picoult

My four favorite authors.


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

I've read all of Jane Austen's, three or four times.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

"Yes" to old familiar friends in the shape of books.


----------



## dabnorfish (Jun 30, 2011)

David Alastair Hayden said:


> It's odd, but I've only read the Corum books once, even though I liked them quite a lot.
> 
> A lot of readers seem put off by the later Elric books, but I love them just as much. They _are_ somewhat different in style, though. But given the span of decades, an author will change as a person, not to mention market dynamics. Up until this new indie dynamic with ebooks, an author just couldn't get a book as short as _Stormbringer_ published.


I went into a bookshop in Birmingham with my then girlfriend, and, upstairs, found a signed copy of Stormbringer. Went downstairs and Ian Banks was signing... bonus! That same year, me and the same girl were in Scarborough. Went into a second hand bookshop and there was a copy of the Cornelius Quartet, which she bought for me. Got back to the B&B and found out that was signed to...


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

I don't reread many books just because I have so many new books waiting to be read, but I have reread a few:

The Harry Potter series
Anne of Green Gables and Emily of New Moon series
Franny and Zooey by Salinger (though it's been about ten years since I last reread this one)


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Island of the Swans by Ciji Ware.

Miriam Minger


----------



## The Big Glen (Jul 2, 2011)

Before high school, I think I’d read Crichton’s “Sphere”, and then a few times more before college. It was the book that made me want to go into science (mind you, I regret that choice). “Hamlet” isn’t a novel, of course, but all totaled, I think I’ve read it four times. Definitely read “Frankenstein” at least three times. “Grapes of Wrath”…? Four times probably.


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

Lois McMaster Bujold's _Chalion_ series. Man, that woman is a genius.


----------



## Scott Reeves (May 27, 2011)

I've re-read the entire _Wheel of Time_ series every few years for about the past twelve years or so.

Likewise with _This Time of Darkness_ by H.M. Hoover. I've probably reread that about ten times since I was a child.

_The Hobbit_ I've probably read about five times.

I've read most of Jack Vance's books at least twice, many of them more than twice. I've read _Cugel's Saga_ probably seven or eight times.

I've read _Tertium Organum_ by P.D. Ouspensky three times.

_Living Time_ by Maurice Nicoll, numerous times.

_Time and Space_ by Barry Dainton, twice.


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

Mary Stewart's Merlin trilogy. As a matter of fact, I'm rereading it now. 
Lord of the Rings
Anything by Jane Austen. 
Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

The Miles Vorkosigan series.
The Foundation series.
Primary Inversion.
The Beasts of Eld.
Doomsday Book.
The Lord of the Rings.
Xanth (certain books)


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Too many books---so little time. I do NOT re-read.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't have enough time to reread all those I'd like. I do have a small group I'll reread because I enjoy them so much, including a subset of shorter reads I keep in mind for long flights.


----------



## helenscotttaylor (Jul 13, 2011)

I only read books once because I'm quite a slow reader (dyslexic) and I have so many book that I want to read that I don't have time to re-read any even if I loved them. What I do is look for more books by the same author.

Helen


----------



## Douglas Dorow (Jun 21, 2011)

There are so many good books to read, I've barely ever reread a book on purpose.  Shibumi is one on my list I plan to read for a third time.  I've started to read a book only to discover I'd read it before as I get into it.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for combining! 

Folks, if you havent voted in the poll, please do


----------



## Fireheart223 (Oct 3, 2010)

I re-read ones I like. For me, re-reading a book is like visiting with an old friend, I know that sounds corny, but I like to re-live moments in books that I've enjoyed before. Especially if I don't have anything new to read at the moment.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

There's only one book that I've re-read, THE HOBBIT, by JRR Tolkien. The reason being is that I read it when I was a child and didn't understand it fully. I re-read it as a teenager after having read THE LORD OF THE RINGS Trilogy.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

I am both a fast reader and a multi-reader (2 or 3 books at the same time) my problem is more 'I've got nothing to read' (otherwise I'll break the bank), rather than 'too many books, too little time'. For me re-reading a book is like spending time with a close friend, a few of my favorite books and authors to re-read are:

Tolkien (everything _but _ 'The Hobbit')
Mary Stewart's Merlin novels
The Brother Cadfael Chronicles
Dante's Divine Comedy
Homer's The Iliad 
T.S. Elliott's Murder in the Cathedral
Dostoevsky's The Brothers Karamazov
Austen's Pride and Prejudice
Barbara Hambly's Benjamin January misteries
Guy Gavriel Kay's novels (but for Ysabel)
Asimov's short story collections
Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time
G.R.R. Martin's A Song of Ice and Fire


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh man, yes. I've gone through phases where I've been so busy with work and everything else that rereading is the only way I can get in reading time. It's easier to commit the time when you know you won't be disappointed. I also have a terrible memory for plots (and perhaps, subconsciously, this is on purpose), so a year after I read it for the first time, I've forgotten big chunks of what happened.

Some that I love rereading:

_Pride and Prejudice_ by Jane Austen
_Dracula_ by Bram Stoker
_Where the Heart Is_ by Billie Letts
_The Stand_ by Stephen King (and at 1200 pages, you _know_ I've gotta like it!)
_The Barbed Coil_ by J.V. Jones
_The Wizard of Oz_ by L. Frank Baum (no relation  )
Harry Potter series by J.K. Rowling
_Spindle's End_ and _Rose Daughter_ by Robin McKinley

I'm sure I could go on....


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

I voted "if it's a favorite/outstanding." 

So far, that's been: 
The Book Thief by Marcus Zusak
Everything is Illuminated by Jonathan Safran Foer
The Chronicles of Narnia by CS Lewis
Harry Potter by JK Rowling
The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins
Blue Like Jazz by Donald Miller
Through Painted Deserts by Donald Miller
Brave New World by Aldous (Alduos?) Huxley
The Things They Carried by Tim O'Brien

Now that I write them out, it seems like a lot! Haha! Sometimes I skim the boring parts and just read my favorite parts. I did buy 1984 the other day and I plan to reread it someday.

But there are so many books out there I don't make a habit of rereading.


----------



## krystiana (Oct 9, 2010)

It depends on the book but definitely yes to many.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance, but how do I vote in the poll?

Meb


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Meb Bryant said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but how do I vote in the poll?
> 
> Meb


Well, I cant see it anymore because I already voted, but I think there's a little circle in front of each choice and you just click that and then click Vote?

If you dont see the circles, try clearing your cache, and then opening the thread again.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

I have a bad habit of starting a new book and then staying up very late to finish it.    Re-reading a few chapters of a favorite book is a way I eliminate this risk if I need to avoid sleep deprivation the next day.


----------

